# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Abomination Vaults IC

## TheYell

You are met on a glade of green grass outside Wrin Sivinxis tents on the northern edge of town.  To the north across the river the dark smudge of the Fogfen forest is visible beyond the sandy cliff.  The nearby Osprey River burbles calmly as it passes.  Long tables have been set up with pots of hot fragrant tea and plates of cakes and baked goods.  The heat of the day has ebbed, and it is pleasant to walk in the sun.  The other guests have yet to arrive.  

Wrin, clad in glad party robes, strides forward smiling, clasps you by the hand and bids you welcome. Thank you for coming, friend.  You four I would have meet and talk

Vana Polaron, the cunning thaumaturge...

Arioch Malchazeen, the renowned warrior

Cibarius, an earnest druid

Giest, a potent mind.

Please, stay with me and meet our other guests.  I would have a talk with you after the party, and a shadow lengthens her face momentarily.  Then she grins.  But until then, enjoy the day and the warm sunshine and the grass by the river.  It is to preserve these things that I would talk with you, so lets enjoy them!

Townspeople begin to drift into the glade, gathering around the refreshment tables and then making their way to greet Wrin.  You four flank her and soon a reception line has formed.  

The first pair to greet Wrin are a richly-dressed well-fed human male and a roughly-dressed scarred half-orc male.  His Honor, Oseph Menhemes, and his mill foreman Klorte Hengus, Wrin tells you, shaking their hands.  Will you stand with me and greet my guests?

Be glad to shake hands all around, election coming up, laughs the Mayor, but the half-orc slurps his tea nervously.  Better be back at the mill, the works never stop you know, always something for an idle hand.  He nods to his boss and walks off to the east.

The next pair is a hearty human female in dark buckskin trousers and jacket whose whole bearing shouts ranger, and a dapper human male in a dark wool suit.  Ah, Oloria Gallentine runs our delivery service to Absalom and Diobel, says Wrin. And Carman Rajani is the most distinguished owner of the local smithy, Blades for Glades.

Ready for the next election, Carman? asks the Mayor politely.

I may have learned my lesson, sniffs Carman.  Did you learn yours?  He stares at you four without offering to shake hands.

CharmedImsurepleasedtomeetyouofcourse gushes Oloria, her face red, eager to move on.

Youre a very naughty man, Mr. Menhemes, says Wrin, as the pair separate and head for the tables.  Ah, this would be Morlibint, a wizard with a bookstore in town; and Captain Longsaddle, our most distinguished head constable.

The studious man with the thick spectacles sniffs as the burly elderly man elbows him aside.  Good to see you, Mister Mayor, says the Captain.  The Guard salutes you!  And whats this lot doing in Otari? He scours you with a glance.

Charming day, Wrin, says the studious man, elbowing his way forwards to shake her hand.  Good to meet you all.

The next pair to approach is a tengu female in a oilskin apron, and a halfling female in denim overalls.  Ah, this is Magiloy, our town alchemist and brewer, and Jala Highstepper, head of the Farming Guild.  The pair nods indifferently to you and moves off after saying a few pleasantries.

Next approaching is a lanky human female in a brisk tweed suit, and an elderly male in town clothes and apron.  Ah, this is Mister Keeleno Lathenar, our grocer, and Yinyasmera, a legitimate businesswoman who owns a tavern.

You try so hard, Wrin, and I do thank you, says Yinyasmera, looking daggers at her with a phony smile, but Lathenar steps forward angrily.  Hey! That leshy a druid? He gives Wrin an ugly look and drops his cake on the grass and stomps back into town without a word.

Theres one in every town, mutters the Mayor, but Wrin smiles sweetly and nods to the next pair approaching.  This is Tamily Tanderveil, who owns the Fishery; and Alymora Inkleholtz, a lumberyard owner.


HI! The pair of women seem genuinely glad to see you.  Welcome to Otari, you four! Always work for willing hands!

And this gentleman is Wrab Chertel, a lumberyard owner, says Wrin of a well-dressed frowning man in his fifties.  He stares at you four without speaking, then says I can smell a Kortos Consortium agent a mile off, I warn you! and then walks away.

Behind him comes a brooding matronly dwarf in rough wool clothing.  This is Brelda Venkervale, who runs the Rowdy Rockfish.  The dwarf glances at you four eagerly, and looks hopefully at Wrin, who sadly shakes her head and says softly, No, nothing about Lasda.  The dwarfs face falls, and she walks away dejectedly.

Last in line is an effervescent blonde cleric of Sarenrae.  Hi! Im Vandy Banderdash! Blessed be the day of our meeting!  Pleasant days ahead to you all, and welcome to Otari!

The Mayor turns to Wrin and says, Well, off to my duties as presiding head of Otaricake and tea with the constituents! He laughs, turns to you four, Good to meet you, and dont forget to register with the polls!

Those were the folks I felt you should meet, says Wrin.  Go ahead and mingle and enjoy yourselves.  Well talk after the party about really dramatic eventsI shudder to think what they will mean to these people, she says with a shiver.

OOC thread is here.
Recruitment thread is here.

----------


## Quivernas

*Cibarius*
*AC:* 17 *| HP:* 28 *| Current:* 28 *| Hero Points:* 1
*Fortitude:* +6 *| Reflex:* +6 *| Will:* +10 *| Perception:* +8
*Focus Points:* 2 *| Current:* 2 
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.
*Familiar:* "Magic" *Abilities:* Manual Dexterity, Valet
*Ageless Spirit skill:* Society



Mushrooms don't have to care about politics.  

Some days, Cibarius considered that the major advantage of being a leshy.  As long as there were rotting trees in the swamp, Cibarius would be fine.

And so, they let the jockeying for position and schmoozing and backbiting pass over their cap.  It didn't bother them when Keeleno stormed off at the mere sight of a druid. The grass would happily absorb the sugars from the cake he dropped. If few people wanted to shake their hand, well, can't blame them. The humidity was up so Cibarius was a bit on the slimy side today. 

But orders to mingle were still orders - no matter how politely phrased - and so Cibarius waded into the crowd.  A pair of small black eyes peeked from under their ridges as their familiar, Magic, looked at all the strange people.  Too shy to deal with that many new faces, it quickly hid itself within the layers of Cibarius' shelf-mushroom body.

Cibarius wandered over to Alymora Inkleholtz -- the friendliest seeming of the lumber dealers.  "How fare the trees?  I believe Absalom was having problems with oak wilt.  Has it made its way to this region?"  Their surprisingly deep voice seemed to come from the trunk.

Questions about fungal tree infections were probably not the usual teaparty conversation starters, but Cibarius' range of small talk was limited.

----------


## TheYell

Alymora's face blanched at the news.  "Oak wilt?  Heavens preserve us!  No sign of that yet in this region!"  She peers down at the leshy curiously.  "Are you a druid of the Stone Ring Pond?  Anything you could do to help purify our woods of fungal rot would be greatly appreciated.  You know, Whistledown Cutte--er,my company--is committed to bio-ethical culling of the Fogfen, keenly aware of our stewardship role in the environment.  We plant a new tree for every one taken.  We're proud members of the community too," she purrs, " and operate a school in town to prepare the next generation of good citizens.  In fact, if you could find time, we'd be glad to have you lecture on Nature to the children.  Er, you could earn income doing it," she finishes a little embarrassed.

----------


## Triskavanski

Giest stood on a table to get up to the height of most of the other people, content with a single cookie had dragged over. Rather than shake most people's hands directly, she maintained a mage hand spell, with a normal medium sized glove to shake people's hands with. Her button eyes looking over the crowd as they sparkled with light. She wore a simple toy dress, likely pilfered from one of the less independent dolls. 

Her companion was a four legged rabbit doll, but something was gravely off about the toy. Its mouth had a bear trap somehow sewn in, as if it was teeth. Needless to say the results where somewhat disturbing. The cloth used to make most of the companions body was also dark red with splattering of black. 

Looking to the Leshy Druid for a moment, she gave him a pun he likely heard hundreds of times before. "Hey you Look like a real _fun guy!_. Names Giest! Ain't I a doll?" Posing for a moment as she turned her back to him and looking over her shoulder at the larger druid. But before he could respond she moved on to Arioch Malchazeen. "Wow You're big!" and then to Vana Polaron "I've seen you before, I think. "  Before settling down to meet the minglers. 

"Hey now thats rude! Apologize to the cake!" She calls out to Lathenar, even as they disappear. Honestly, the nerve to dispose of cake in such a fashion! Once free to mingle out on her own, she hopped off the table and onto her companion "Him him! follow the toy maker!"  she said, happily chasing after Carmen. "Hey Mister Toymaker! You make toys too? Any idea how to get bladed Bandalore to stop cutting their own string? Everyone always makes them out of wood and without any blades, but how can you defend yourself with that?

----------


## TheYell

Carman Rajani turns frowning, but his frown turns to a smile to see Giest riding the companion.  

"Toys?  The sort of toys I make bite hard, little fellow.  Like your mount there.  As to bandalore...I'd replace their strings with steel cables."

He turns to walk on, pauses.  "You're both awakened toys then? I'd heard but not believed.  Who made you, and is he in Otari?  I'm impressed with a toy with a steel-trap jaw.  Perhaps we could...oh well."

He looks back on Wrin and the Mayor.  "What did they say about me to you? A newcomer?  You can see how they treat the rightful Heir of Otari.  It's that damnable lucky sword..."

He regards Giest thoughtfully.  "You never had parents either, did you?  It's life all over, I see.  You get told to go it alone, as if you could, but in the end, it's all who you know..."

He brings himself back to reality with a start.  "Ah! But send your big friends to me for outfitting and repairs, master toy.  Er, what is your name again?"

----------


## Triskavanski

"Well, I am." She says tapping her head. "I got thinky things for making the pondering. Threadbare here though is all just fluff and stuff. I haven't figured out how to put thinky things in there either. I tried wishin on stars, but so far that hasn't done anything. Party lady didn't say much about you, other than you run a smith. Had a little girl once, but she got really sick, so they threw me out and tried to burn me with all the other stuff." She pauses for a moment thinking.


"Thats when I woke up and ran away and made Threadbare, So that next time the toys can be used to stop the bad things from being bad. And I shall! I'm Giest. I like making things too like Jacks and dice..." She fishes through her bag for a moment and holds up the jack.. Or rather a caltrop. "And I have this idea for a game like horseshoes but with a dart board on the ground.. We could call it Lawn Darts! For some reason though people don't want to get children these toys though, even though the toys could protect the children! So I decided to try my paw at other things and came to this party. "

----------


## Zero Prime

*Arioch Mal'chazeen, Champion of Ragathiel*
*AC:* 20 *| HP:* 34 *| Current:* 34 *| Hero Points:* 1
*Fortitude:* +9 *| Reflex:* +4 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Focus Points:* 1 *| Current:* 1 
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Arioch was new to the area, having been given leave from the Order to settle his family affairs, he had discovered his mother had passed away while in the employ of one Yinyasmira, proprietress of the Crook's Nook, a local tavern, and haunt to local fisherman.  Arioch had relocated there, renting a room during his time in the area, it was a rough and tumble crowd, to be sure, some seemed honest, salt of the earth, others though.  Questionable motives, and he hadn't quite gotten a read on the owner, as of yet.  She was cool towards the young Shining Crusader, though he returned her professionalism with courtesy and respect, as he considered himself a guest in her house, and one does not disparage their host.  While visiting his mother's grave, he had spoken with Priestess Banderdash, one who was all too willing to share her knowledge, and her time, with the newly arrived Knight.  He enjoyed their conversations, though, at times, struggled to keep up with the woman's boundless energy, and curiosity.  However, as a Sarenite, she had his respect, given the creed of the Dawnflower, and the natural charm the woman exuded.

It was his burgeoning friendship with Wrin Sivinxi that truly had taken him off guard, a woman, with whom he shared a heritage, one who had every reason to become isolated and embittered, given the general populace's reaction to most born with infernal blood.  Yet she remained kind, and open, to a point, sharing her curiosity, knowledge and wisdom freely, together the two tieflings had spent several nights star-gazing, as the woman explained her theories on the Caravan, and the nature of astrological portents and observations.  Despite the fact Arioch's faith had been placed into the hands of Ragathiel, he felt a deep connection with the woman, a bond of blood and friendship.  So it was when she invited him to this social event, he accepted, donning his plate mail, ensuring his tabard, crisp white emblazoned with the symbol of Iomedae, the Order's patron, upon it.  However, the observant would notice the brooch which clasped the cloak around his shoulders, was silver and bronze, a celestial wing furled around a blade, the symbol of Iomedae's General, Ragathiel, his personal patron.  His helmet was strapped to his hip, his face, all hard panes, high cheekbones, and a narrow chin, framed by midnight black hair, that fell, unbound to his shoulders, smoldering black eyes with no iris, and magnificent horns that swept back from his temples, before curving forward.

He surveyed Wrin's other guests, an eclectic group to be sure, a fungal leshy of sorts, a druid, or so it seemed, perched atop an animated arboreal sapling, and what, at first, he took for a small toy, atop a plush purple tiger, before it spoke, and began to move through the crowd.  Curious to say the least, he assumed Wrin would make introductions later in the evening, when she revealed the cryptic reason for the gathering.  Instead the tall, broad shouldered knight surveyed the crowd, noting  the names and personages as Wrin introduced them, used to such formalities with the Order, Arioch endured them stoically, acting in accordance with the announced station of each, formality, tradition, and etiquette were to be expected at such gatherings.

Lathenar's outurst however, does catch the tiefling's attention, turning stern eyes on the man's back.  Wandering through the crowd, a nob here, a smile there, he sought out the Captain of the Guard.  Approaching the bristly man cautiously, he nodded, a sign of respect, before introducing himself, *"Ser Arioch Mal'chazeen, formerly of Vigil.  A knight trained, and ready to offer my aid, should Otari require it."*  He paused, *"Captain Longsaddle is it?  You enquired as to my purpose in town?  My mother resided here while we escorted refugees from Lastwall to Absalom, I learned as much upon completion of my duties.  I journeyed to be reunited with her, only to discover she had perished some months ago, so now I seek to settle her affairs and perhaps discover something of her life.  Caecilla, a woman of varisian descent, I believe she was employed as healer by Lady Yinsyamira.  Did you, perhaps, know her?"*

----------


## TheYell

Carman Rajani eyes widened.  "You are the maker of this doll?  That impresses me very much."  He bends down to respectfully examine Threadbare carefully with his eyes, keeping his hands to himself and in view at all times.  "You are a thorough craftsman, Master Giest.  I respect thoroughness.  In craftsmanship it is almost more than aptitude."

He glances back at Wrin.  "So I'm a master of a smithy?  That's what they'd have me be.  Well, they will yet understand the Ace of Blades is not to be denied."

"My name is Carman, Master Giest.  I have many names in Otari, but to you it is "Carman", and I do own a smithy and workshop.  I would be pleased if you would visit and make use of the facilities.  I can even share jobs with you, making gambesons and such.  Your sense of stitching is marvelous.  You could earn a sound income on that task, and I should be pleased if you would let me watch you on your own projects."

----------


## TheYell

Captain Longsaddle seems to swell at the public honor paid him by this sturdy man at arms, an emotion that lasts through his address right up to the word "Yinyasmera".  Then he turns bright red and frowns, about to speak harshly, when something about this young tiefling's bearing and stern respect catches his tongue.  He calms himself, chewing his words, and glances around to make sure no one is near.

"With respect, Ser Arioch, you've the makings of a poor policeman.  Ah! I mean no slight on your prowess with arms, but you'd be the big lad my boys have spotted residing at the Crook's Nook.  Can you not recognize the Thieves Guild when you sleep in it?  As to your mother, I know nothing against her, which if she worked for Lady Y, then that's saying she had a sterling character.  You'd better move into the Garrison barracks with my lads.  Perhaps not as comfortable but far less chance you wake up with a cut throat!

"As to what use I can make of you, I can't think, unless...yes, you can stand post at the Garrison portcullis in your armor and show my lads how a soldier ought.  And perhaps you can help Sergeant Byre in sparring training.  And then there's the upkeep of the armor...in fact, report tonight to Sergeant Smeet and he'll get you a billet, and we'll find work for you tomorrow.  But not walking a beat!  You'd be arresting your breakfast mates from the Inn, like as not."

----------


## Quivernas

Cibarius bobbed in an approximation of a nod. "The trees here grow tall, and the old block out the sun from the ground.  You do no harm, and much good, by opening the canopy and planting new trees."  Other druids might disagree, but Cibarius was attuned to the end phase of the life cycle.  Everything eventually rotted. The key was not to keep every plant alive, the key was to keep the entire system in balance.

They cocked their cap and gave Alymora a considering look, "I would be happy to speak to your students.  I find that the young have an easier time understanding the whole of nature than ... those who have become set in their way."  Those who stand to make a profit off of nature, in other words. "And I get along well with the young ..." they considered for a second longer "... and I am not poisonous." 

Some humanoids got so worried about that.

It occurred to them that this might be a good time to figure out what was going on in this town. "It is pleasing to hear that the wilt has not made it here.  It travels on firewood, and I would imagine few have reason to bring that to Otari.  Are there any problems in the lumber business at the moment?"

Given that the whole town seems to revolve around lumber, if there was a problem it would likely show up there.

----------


## TheYell

Alymora laughed.  "I'm glad you're not poisonous! Thank you for supporting our efforts.  Problems, not lately, at least none in the woods.  The Kortos Consortium in Absalom is seeking to make trouble for us, always, because we challenge their monopoly on lumber for the metropolis.  

"Wrab Chertel has more trouble with them than either Oseph Menhemes or I, because of how he treats his people, in my opinion.  He may ask you to spy on his staff for traitors and infiltrators; my advice is not to take that side of a labor dispute.  

"Oseph has a probable lock on the Mayoralty again this cycle; I don't want the job.  Carman Rajani does, but he's out of the lumber trade entirely.  The only thing that Ace of Blades is liable to do in the forest is dig a gravesite" she sniffed.

"There's a sense crime is growing in Otari, Yinyasmera has the petty thieves and the gambling for now, but it seems the loan sharking is run by something called the Starry-Eyed Brotherhood.  At least, that's the emblem that keeps popping up on the corpses of deadbeats.  Yinyasmera at least doesn't kill you just asks for side favors if you have a large balance.  Not that Captain Longsaddle is at *all* prepared for a crime wave.  Poor man, he does his best, promoted above his station by the untimely death of Captain Trask. But what can you say about a constable who drowns himself proving how long he can hold his breath?

"Goodness! How long have I been gossiping? It's a wholesome town I think you'll find, and Longsaddle *is* a wonder at fighting any fires that come along.  Brave and adroit.

"Wrin and Morblint and Vandy Banderdash own the libraries in town, I'll let them know you'll be a teacher and they'll assist you with whatever books you may need.  Now if you'll excuse me, I owe the Menhemes and Chertel houses a visit to warn them about oak wilt in Absalom."  She smiles at you and bows, then walks off towards the other lumber magnates.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Arioch Mal'chazeen, Champion of Ragathiel*
*AC:* 20 *| HP:* 34 *| Current:* 34 *| Hero Points:* 1
*Fortitude:* +9 *| Reflex:* +4 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Focus Points:* 1 *| Current:* 1 
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Arioch smiled at the older man, *"You misunderstand my meaning, Captain Longsaddle.  I do not intend to become a member of Otari's constabulary, I have been granted a grace from my duties as a member of my Order, and only mean to settle my mother's affairs.  I had thought to make my training available to you and yours, but,"* he glanced towards Yinsyamira, *"the proprietress of the Crook's Nook had shown my mother a kindness when she thought her husband, and only son dead.  For that kindness to my kin, I owe her a debt, I do not share your concern for my safety when under her roof."*  He shrugged his hands, *"So I will not avail myself of your generous offer for lodging.  Though, should you wish my assistance in assuring your recruits are properly caring for their equipment, I would be glad to run them through basic drills, and inspection."*  He smiled this time, *"I, myself, have suffered enough of them to last a life time.  First light in the barracks yard then?"*



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

*OOC:*  In case it isn't clear, I am trying to have Yinsyamira see me refuse Longsaddle's offer of lodging, publically stating I feel safe as her guest, while still accepting Longsaddle's offer to train the town guard, without offending either.  I'll likely make my way to speak with her next, depending on how Longsaddle reacts.

----------


## TheYell

Captain Longsaddle gives an audible _harrumph_ and nods to Arioch curtly, then walks away.  Arioch looks up to see Yinyasmera staring at him, smiling.  She walks to him directly.

"You've offended the captain," she says calmly.  "He's not very subtle, nor are his spies.  I should have warned you."

----------


## Triskavanski

*Giest*
*AC:* 17 *| HP:* 22 *| Current:* 22 *| Hero Points:* 1
*Fortitude:* +6 *| Reflex:* +6 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.
*Focus Points:*  2 | *Current*  2




"Hehe, Yep! I made Threadbare. Wanted to make a doll that could be played with and help defend from goblins and werewolves and leprechauns." she says patting its head. "Its not there yet though, but now that we've been called by the tea-lady here, those other three are my next project. Hehe... Uh.. But in the safe way for them." Unlike poppets, flesh-lings couldn't just replace pieces of them self. And polish didn't help them see better. "So Carman, what was that about a lucky sword.. or Ace of Blades?"

----------


## TheYell

Carman Rajani is startled.  He doesn't say anything for a moment, looking through the crowd, sees Yinyasmera away talking to Arioch, and seems to relax.

"Er...Ace of Blades is one of my nicknames, I make excellent throwing knives.  Better than most other people can handle, really.  As to the sword, it's one of the...heirlooms...of my illustrious family.  Did they tell you the Rajanis are one of the founding families of this town?  The Mehemes merely paid to send us here, but we earned all the glory...too bad so little of it stayed in our hands...it's the legacy of holding on to the lucky sword, I just know it is..." 

He frowns at the crowd, then considers Giest carefully.  "You're a careful listener, Master Giest. Tell me, would you turn your pet onto...a thief?"

----------


## Triskavanski

*Giest*
*AC:* 17 *| HP:* 22 *| Current:* 22 *| Hero Points:* 1
*Fortitude:* +6 *| Reflex:* +6 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.
*Focus Points:*  2 | *Current*  2




She shook her head. "Nope. tea lady just said come hither for job thingy and stay for party. So I came. But she said she'll tell us what job is after tea party. And well.. Threadbare can snatch a thief or two, With the bity bite chompers." 

She looks about to see if she could see a thief sneaking around with his black mask and a large canvas bag with a gold symbol on it.

----------


## TheYell

Carman Rajani says, "Indeed he could.  You must watch out no thieves surprise you.  In particular, watch out around the Crooks Nook.  You may tell them the Ace of Blades said so.  But I would like you  to call me 'Carman' to remind me of a sunny tea party.  I hope you will come to my workshop, I would love to see that double-stitch on a gambeson. Excuse me, I must talk with some others I see here." He nods to you and walks towards the tables.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Arioch Mal'chazeen, Champion of Ragathiel*
*AC:* 20 *| HP:* 34 *| Current:* 34 *| Hero Points:* 1
*Fortitude:* +9 *| Reflex:* +4 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Focus Points:* 1 *| Current:* 1 
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Arioch frowned as the Captain departed, only to see Yinyasmera drift through the crowd to end up at his side.  He raised an eyebrow as she spoke, *"Spies?  He seeks to entrap you in your place of business then?"*  The broad shouldered man shook his head, he had no particular love of thieves, scoundrels, or criminals, however, if no violent crimes were taking place, then that spoke of an accord between the law and the citizenry, even if said accord was unwritten.  *"I do not feel as though the Otari guardsmen should be made to suffer because of their Captain's pride.  I shall be at the barracks at first light to ensure that they are properly equipped, arms and armored cared for, and they are instructed in it's use.  If the Captain wishes to reprimand me for offering aid freely, he can do so in front of those who would benefit most from my experience."*  He remembered Lastwall, as it fell to the Whispering Tyrant's necromantic armies, his order defending the retreating citizenry, falling, in numbers, to protect the innocents.  *"There are far greater evils than charlatanry, unethical business practices, and usury."*  He paused, pushing such commentary from his thoughts, for the moment at least.

*"One of your townsmen, the chief grocer I believe, he came in with you?  Lathiner I belive?  He seemed to take offense at the presence of one of Wrin's guests, a druid I believe?  Due to the forestry in the area, are the druids opposed to Otari's business practises to draw such ire from it's citizens?"*

----------


## TheYell

"Why thank you," says Yinyasmera.  "You must have seen great evils indeed...I pray they remain far from Otari!"  She sighs. "Or perhaps it is inherited...your revered mother also found greater goods to serve than by, shall we say, telling a cat's colors at night.  To her we were all gray, and the sick and injured were healed as needed."  She sips her tea.  "As for Keeleno, he's a rare holdout.  Perhaps I cannot blame him.  

"There is a Stone Ring Pond that draws druids from far away to pilgrimage, and thirty years ago, one of the pilgrims ran amok as a werewolf and killed Keeleno's wife.  Keeleno Lathenar has never forgiven the druids, and maintains they shield the werewolf to this day.  

"The rest of the townsfolk have forgiven the druids, largely because Worliwynn the gnome druid has led them to forgive.  It is odd, Jaul Mezmin--the werewolf-- ran off a sea cliff into the waves, but Worliwynn agrees with Lathenar that he may yet live.  She has asked me to take an interest in the matter.

"Which I have, and no druids shield anyone in the Fogfen, and he lives not in town.  Yes i have some civic sense, whatever that Captain thinks, I do not condone running amok butchering grocers.  If I had him at hand I would yield him up gladly."

She chuckles.  "We have found common ground, Champion of Ragathiel.  Perhaps you will reform me, and I will go work at the shrine of the Dawnflower, and repent!"

She laughs, then sighs.  "Work for the soldiers with my blessing then, Ser Arioch.  I shall explain to the hotheads that a soldier will play soldier, and you are not to be troubled in any way. You may teach them something about keeping a spruce bedchamber.  

"I don't suppose you will tell me why Wrin has Vana and that toy and the druid together with you, and perhaps, just perhaps, it has nothing to do with me.  If it does, do come and tell me.  Just...tell me.  Your mother would have told me, before taking any official action."

----------


## Zero Prime

*Arioch Mal'chazeen, Champion of Ragathiel*
*AC:* 20 *| HP:* 34 *| Current:* 34 *| Hero Points:* 1
*Fortitude:* +9 *| Reflex:* +4 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Focus Points:* 1 *| Current:* 1 
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.

As Yinyasmera spoke of his mother, Arioch become, somewhat, wistful, thinking back to his childhood, village to village, driven out simply because her son had been tainted by a birth in proximity to the Worldwound.  He nodded slowly, as he returned to the conversation, *"That is my mother, if nothing else, taking in strays, and defending the outcasts with her life, if need be."*  He paused,* "During my youth in Vigil, there were some Knights who discovered a circle of war profiteers, who would strip the fallen of arms and armor, transport the goods south for sale, and profit.  They tore apart the slums of Vigil to look for this profiteer's ring.  Yet, when the shambling dead overran Vigil's walls, it was the profiteers, with their networks of bandits, merchants and smugglers, who were able to transport refugees south, my mother among them."*  A shrug, *"So long as your strays do not profit from those who are ill equipped to be separated from their coin, or shed innocent blood, it is of little concern to me."*

When the woman began to speak of the tragedy that had befallen Keelano Lathenar, it was, almost, as if heat roiled off of his frame.  *"While his anger may be misplaced, his grief is not.  Jaul Mezmin you say?"*  He focused on the name, trying to ensure he remembered it, *"werewolves, if stories are to be believed, are notoriously hard to kill.  Perhaps tomorrow, after drilling Longsaddle's recruits, I shall make my way to market."*  Then she spoke of her reformation, he couldn't help but smile, *"Lady Yinsyasmera, I, who pray for miracles, daily, do not truly expect to see one."*  He chuckled, *"And as for Mistress Sivinxi, for weeks I have joined her to watch the stars, she has spoken, in depth, of her beliefs.  She sees signs and portents in their movements, and likely has seen one she wishes to share with us, though calamitous or fortuitous only the stars themselves will decide.  Though, when she reveals to me her intent, if it were to impact you or your strays, I am glad to share such with you."*

----------


## Triskavanski

*Giest*
*AC:* 17 *| HP:* 22 *| Current:* 22 *| Hero Points:* 1
*Fortitude:* +6 *| Reflex:* +6 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.
*Focus Points:*  2 | *Current*  2




"Alright Bye bye Carman!" she says happily as she waves off the rightful heir, before glancing around for the librarian as her next target. Books! Those were always important! They told fantastical tales  and sometimes an idea could spark an invention of some sort. She looked for Morlibint quickly tring to approach him and waves. "Hey Mr Bookskeeper, got anything new recently?

----------


## TheYell

Yinyasmera stares fixedly at Arioch.  "Thank you for your directness, it is a kindness to me.  I cannot imagine what Wrin has seen in the stars to seek out such help; I hope it bodes well for Otari.  Excuse me for staring, Champion; there is a fool in the corner of my eye I suppose I must speak to, and I'd rather you weren't aware whom I mean.  The best way to cross a square is along three sides, sometimes."  She nods to you, and makes a beeline for the cleric of Sarenrae who had been standing with her back to Yinyasmera.

----------


## TheYell

Morblint blinks rapidly.  "Bookskeeper?  Nay, it is for me to ask you if you have new books for me!  Didn't Vana and Wrin tell you that? Besides its my husband Carlthe who keeps the books, shall we say."  He studies Giest carefully.  "Can you read? _What_ can you read?  Have you written your life's story, that *would* make a tale!"

----------


## Triskavanski

*Giest*
*AC:* 17 *| HP:* 22 *| Current:* 22 *| Hero Points:* 1
*Fortitude:* +6 *| Reflex:* +6 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.
*Focus Points:*  2 | *Current*  2




'Of course! Gotta read the bed time stories somehow after all! Ancient Thelassian runic symbiology and how it pretrains to Taldor law volume five is a great read for anyone who wants to sleep really quickly. Ta'lerula has a great way with words that could turn anything exciting into a dronish shlog.  she shakes her head, flopping the cloth ears about. "Nope, haven't written my story yet.. It hasn't even begun! But I hope with the other three I can get it to go forwards and make sure they're outfitted with the latest and greatest of things."

----------


## TheYell

"Indeed!"  said Morblint excitedly.  "Have you got the full set?  I believe we should become better acquainted, Master--Giest, is it?"

----------


## Zero Prime

*Arioch Mal'chazeen, Champion of Ragathiel*
*AC:* 20 *| HP:* 34 *| Current:* 34 *| Hero Points:* 1
*Fortitude:* +9 *| Reflex:* +4 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Focus Points:* 1 *| Current:* 1 
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.

As Yinyasmera departed, Arioch stood and watched the crowd a moment, trying to get his bearings.  He had encountered the Captain of the local guardsmen, offended him by speaking kindly of the proprietress of the Crook's Nook.  He had then come to an arrangement to aid that self same woman, and her associates, if they should need assistance, as long as they kept their business from harming the less fortunate.  And during all that conversation, he had come to the decision to aid the town's guardsmen with, or without Longsaddle's permission.  A sigh as he savored the wine he had been offered, if was to conduct inspections, and train the guardsmen in the yards, he would need to ensure that their equipment was well maintained, so that mean talking to the smith.

Ahh, it looks like Geist had concluded their conversation with the man, so Arioch moved in that direction.  *"Master Smith,"* he said by way of catching the gentleman's attention, *"Ser Arioch Mal'chazeen, knight aspirant, as it were.  A pleasure to make your acquaintance."*  And as he introduced himself he extended a hand towards Carman.

----------


## TheYell

Carman flashes a quick glance over Arioch's shoulder, then grips his hand firmly.  "Glad to meet you, Ser Arioch.  I have heard you are staying at Crook's Nook. May I ask, for business or pleasure?"

----------


## Zero Prime

*Arioch Mal'chazeen, Champion of Ragathiel*
*AC:* 20 *| HP:* 34 *| Current:* 34 *| Hero Points:* 1
*Fortitude:* +9 *| Reflex:* +4 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Focus Points:* 1 *| Current:* 1 
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Arioch returned Carman's solid shake, and contemplated the question a moment, before responding.  *"Neither, I suppose.  Likely for sentimental reasons, my mother, Caecilla, relocated to Otari some years ago.  I learned of her passing but recently, and on arrival, discovered she had been staying at the Nook, a guest of Yinyasmera."*  The knight frowned, contemplatively, *"I suppose I stay there because it provides some connection to my mother, and I seek to learn more of her time in Otari.  Though it appears some,"* he cast a look towards Captain Longsaddle, *"have a low opinion of the proprietress, she provided shelter to my mother, and for that I owe her a measure of gratitude."*

----------


## TheYell

Carman says lightly, "Yes there are those who don't care for the clientele of the Crook's Nook.  I knew your mother slightly, never having had need of her services; but she was highly regarded by those needing care in Otari."

"I suppose you will resume your travels when you have wrapped up your mother's affairs then?  If you should require anything a smith could provide you, please let me know."

----------


## Zero Prime

*Arioch Mal'chazeen, Champion of Ragathiel*
*AC:* 20 *| HP:* 34 *| Current:* 34 *| Hero Points:* 1
*Fortitude:* +9 *| Reflex:* +4 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Focus Points:* 1 *| Current:* 1 
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Arioch nodded, pleased that Carman did not judge him, too, harshly for his choice in accommodations.  *"I have been given leave from my order, a year and a day, to set my mother's affairs in order.  On speaking with Captain Longsaddle, I had agreed to perform inspection of Otari's guardsmen on the morrow."*  He paused, regarding the smith, *"And while I may have an eye for a man's character, and the worth they have, the eye of an artisan, such as yourself, to ensure the quality of both arms and armor, would be appreciated."*  He thought to himself a moment, *"A part of putting my mother's affairs in order, would be to ensure that town that gave her refuge is in better condition to attend to it's defense than I arrived."*

----------


## TheYell

Carman seems to choke a little.  "You want---ME---to inspect the police?  Was that _her_ idea---but no,...I mean...tomorrow morning? That is....of course, be glad to!"

He seems lost in thought.  "Never thought of working closely with the Guard, would be a valuable customer...of course--that is---yes of course, I'll come with you."

----------


## Triskavanski

*Giest*
*AC:* 17 *| HP:* 22 *| Current:* 22 *| Hero Points:* 1
*Fortitude:* +6 *| Reflex:* +6 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.
*Focus Points:*  2 | *Current*  2




She shook her head "Nope, Only had the one book best for getting people to sleep. Yeppers! I'm Giest! I'm always interested in getting new stories to read so that I can make eeven better toys!"

----------


## TheYell

Morblint shook his head.  "I collect for the books sake, but I hope you will stop by my store and browse."

He sighs.  "It's rare that newcomers appreciate fine books.  I'm glad to see you do!"

----------


## Farmerbink

"Goodness, this town's fulla strange bedfellows, ain't it?" quips a red-bearded Dwarf, as he steps out from seemingly nowhere.  "Beg your pardon if my tardiness offends.  I couldn't hardly believe you wanted to meet me in public- at a _party,_ no less!" he adds, with a chuckle.  "Anyone but you and I'da laughed that messenger outa the room."  He looks around warily, keenly aware of the sheer volume of eyes and ears that would love to interfere with less-than-fully-above-board affairs.

He turns back to Wrin with an expression almost pained.  "You sure about all this?" he murmurs, gesturing vaguely towards all the people.

----------


## TheYell

Wrin smiles down at her friend.  "I think it necessary that you meet our village now, before...unraveling webs...that might entangle you later. I'll explain what I mean by that...well no, but at least you'll know why I bring it up."

"There are tensions at work in Otari which may be connected with your quest.  How or why I cannot now scry, but I sense it is true."

"But for a fuller explanation I think we should wait for darkness to descend.  At least, for now, it's easier to discern at night...let's hope it stays that way."

----------


## Farmerbink

Gadricht snorts in amusement.  "Aye, no complaints with that.  All this light makes me uneasy."  He begins meandering uneasily.  He gladly takes offered food, largely treating the hors d'oeuvres as an excuse to avoid conversing with any of the other guests.

----------


## Nightraiderx

> Morblint shook his head.  "I collect for the books sake, but I hope you will stop by my store and browse."
> 
> He sighs.  "It's rare that newcomers appreciate fine books.  I'm glad to see you do!"



*Aoden*
*AC:* 19 *| HP:* 30 *| Current:* 30 *| Hero Points:* N/A
*Fortitude:* +9 *| Reflex:* +6 *| Will:* +6 *| Perception:* +4
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.
*Focus Points:*  1 | *Current*  1




"Knowledge is power, afterall. She understands the principles of that quite well, wouldn't you say?"
Aoden would stop leaning against the wall and straighten up, walking to Morblint, "I would also like to see some of your books sometime."

----------


## TheYell

Morblint takes Aoden in with an appraising eye.  "Indeed, you have the air of one who would put them to use effectively.  I would welcome both of you into my shop for a chance to peruse what's available."

----------


## TheYell

Night falls before all the guests take their leave and the tables are cleared away by tavern attendants.  Wrin Sivinxi sits with you on the chill grass by the Osprey River, moonlight dancing on the water.  Thank you for remaining, friends, she says.  I hope you have a clearer understanding of Otari after today.

What I am about to tell you is true, she continues.  But truth can have many forms.  There is the truth that is openly acknowledged, correct?  We call that history.  And then there are truths that would be hidden away except to practitioners of the arts of divination, such as myself. I have the confidence in my abilities to present that truth as equal to history.  And what I am about to tell you is a blend of history and artifice, but true all the same.

Five hundred years ago, a sorcerous family was run out of Absalom, so history tells us.  A scion of that family, Becorra, was to land in the Fogfen.   This was before the establishment of the town of Otari; there was no real settlement in the wilderness between Absalom and Diobel.  

I see great wrath, and vengeance, and intricate plots; I see unholy powers arrayed, and great works of magic done. I see an outer Hunger that lurks for the hungry, that whole worlds are consumed.

History confirms Becorra built a great fortification in the Fogfen  And this became known to Absalom, and the merchant prince Menhemes, the ancestor of our Mayor, hired the Roseguard, four heroes including the ancestor of Carman Rajani, to stop Becorra.  They assaulted her fortress and won through, though one of their number perished in the wreck of her tower.  Becorra the evil sorceress was slain and her fortress undone by her own desperate blasts of destructive magic.  The Roseguard remnants renounced adventure and founded Otari.

I see a mist of confusion, and great ruin, but also, great symmetry.  I cannot explain it.  

For five hundred years the ruin of what we call the Gauntlight lay an open secret to any band of adventurers who dared brave the nests of monsters who stumbled into the wreckage and made it their home.   It became a forgotten truth, a non-mystery of history.

So much I see in the past. The future, hangs on a knife blade between domination and freedom.

Wrin Svinxi pauses, then continues hoarsely, And in the present, I see great wrath and vengeance, and intricate plots.  I see unholy powers arrayed, and great works of magic done. I see an outer Hunger that lurks for the hungry, that whole worlds are consumed.

I see Webs coupled with a Town, and Power coupled with a Tower.   I see dragons and devils in unison. I see an eye with a star as its pupil. And, at night, in the skysee it?  In the night sky on the northern horizon?  I can see it! They have turned the Gauntlight back on!

----------


## Triskavanski

*Giest*
*AC:* 17 *| HP:* 22 *| Current:* 22 *| Hero Points:* 1
*Fortitude:* +6 *| Reflex:* +6 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.
*Focus Points:*  2 | *Current*  2




Giest takes a moment as the soothsayer speaks, looking around herself and finally tilting her head in confusion. Quickly turning back to look at Wrin, her ears flop about, "You're either really good or really bad at eye-spy. But basically you say there is some great evil thing up there that turned on the lights and there are people down here who are in coohoots with the evil thing. " she taps her chin with a paw "Maybe lots of people who are in cohoots with multiple evil things.. but no one is sure who they work for anymore."

----------


## TheYell

Wrin nods at the poppet.  "As no one in Otari is five hundred years old, your guess seems likely.  Though there are original artifacts in the Mayor's museum that old.  Perhaps the Webs involve things and not persons, though, that is supposition not a Seeing.

I have some facility with the Art, but the Art is not quite a Science.  It has limits."

----------


## Triskavanski

*Giest*
*AC:* 17 *| HP:* 22 *| Current:* 22 *| Hero Points:* 1
*Fortitude:* +6 *| Reflex:* +6 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.
*Focus Points:*  2 | *Current*  2




She shook her head again. "No.. Art is a painting of an orc and elf playing in a chocolate water fountain, while a donkey dances in the background dressed in chelaxian finery. It has no limits... but understanding that the painting was because of the artists desire for a seafood pasta bowl from sandpoint is the hard part. Science, as is our understanding, is what truely has limits."

----------


## Zero Prime

*Arioch Mal'chazeen, Champion of Ragathiel*
*AC:* 20 *| HP:* 34 *| Current:* 34 *| Hero Points:* 1
*Fortitude:* +9 *| Reflex:* +4 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Focus Points:* 1 *| Current:* 1 
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Webs of intrigue, dragons, demons, a mysterious light atop of a fortress in the swamps.  *"Otari opened their arms to welcome my mother, she made this place her home towards the end.  Given the forces you see arrayed against it, I can do naught but stand in defense of the town.  So I propose we venture out in the morning, after roll call at the training yards.  From there we can gather provisions, and venture to the ruins, to investigate the source of this Gauntlight."*

----------


## Farmerbink

Gadricht scowls thoughtfully, trying in vain to follow Wrin's weaving thoughts and words.  "You say the mayor's artifacts might be involved as well?  Hiding some kinda evil secret from 500 years ago?"  He glances up at the heavily-armored man nearby.  "Let's see what can be learned here in town before we go gallivanting into the jungle, yeah?"  

Turning to the rest of the strange party, he asks aloud, "Anyone particularly good with auras and the like?  Might not even have to steal anything if we can just go into the museum and look for ourselves."

----------


## Nightraiderx

[QUOTE=Nightraiderx;25639575]
*Aoden*
*AC:* 19 *| HP:* 30 *| Current:* 30 *| Hero Points:* N/A
*Fortitude:* +9 *| Reflex:* +6 *| Will:* +6 *| Perception:* +4
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.
*Focus Points:*  1 | *Current*  1




"It seems the tendrils of corrupted evil never truly goes away. Seems like a revenge plot to me."

Aoden would turn to Gadricht "I can investigate the auras around the artifacts if they have them."

----------


## Triskavanski

*Giest*
*AC:* 17 *| HP:* 22 *| Current:* 22 *| Hero Points:* 1
*Fortitude:* +6 *| Reflex:* +6 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.
*Focus Points:*  2 | *Current*  2




The little poppet raises a paw excitedly "Oh Oh! Me! Me! I'm good with seeing all kinds of things easily! I polished my eyes myself! " She says rather proudly and perhaps a bit smug.

----------


## Farmerbink

Gadricht nods, only _briefly_ taken aback by the surprisingly vocal... doll?  "Yes, o'course," he murmurs, awkwardly.  "Well, I suggest we start the old-fashioned way.  Head to that menagerie and see if we can learn anything before we endanger ourselves blindly."

----------


## Triskavanski

*Giest*
*AC:* 17 *| HP:* 22 *| Current:* 22 *| Hero Points:* 1
*Fortitude:* +6 *| Reflex:* +6 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.
*Focus Points:*  2 | *Current*  2




Looking to Gadricht "Every board game starts with the first dice roll." she says rather sagely. "One place is safe, the other place doom, to the museum... Toomarrow! for it is late! So hello moon!"

----------


## TheYell

Wrin watches the discussion a little wistfully, perhaps at not being the center of attention anymore.  "Yes it is late, and you should begin early whatever you do...I will have tea and pancakes ready at dawn for you should you wish to return to see me before you start your adventures."

----------


## Zero Prime

*Arioch Mal'chazeen, Champion of Ragathiel*
*AC:* 20 *| HP:* 34 *| Current:* 34 *| Hero Points:* 1
*Fortitude:* +9 *| Reflex:* +4 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Focus Points:* 1 *| Current:* 1 
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Arioch still questioned the value of a visit to the Mayor, for if the museum was, indeed, private, there would be little reason to open it to strangers.  Still, the poppet seemed to be knowledgeable of both arcana and artifice, as such, who was he to speak.  Perhaps Menhemes would open his private collection to the assembled group, Arioch was not one to judge.

*"For my part, I have pledged my services to Captain Longsaddle, I intend to inspect the Otari Guard tomorrow morning, assess their readiness, especially if the light that Wrin has noted is some portent of dark times.  Master Rajani will attend as well, inspection will be conducted at dawn."*  He paused, to contemplate the timeline, *"So I would imagine I should be ready to investigate the ruins by the time the bell strikes nine, if you think that is enough time to peruse to Mayor's collection?"*

----------


## BelGareth

As you all lounge on the chill grass by the Osprey River, a stranger approaches, is it another late party goer?

No, this time, the shadow morphs and shapes into a burly orc, a blade weapon on his hip, a few other weapons on his belt. He walked with a swagger of one who can take care of himself....and others, the confidence was obvious, his breastplate was clean, but not without mars or dents here and there, much like the rest of his clothing, he was obviously an adventurer. He stops short of everyone. 

*"Finally!"* he exclaims looking over everyone, once his eyes pass over Arioch he stops and smiles, *"Ser Arioch Mal'chazeen! you are a hard man to find! I've been on the road for a quite a while"* he gestures to himself and the dirt therein but doesn't stop, and doesn't seem fazed by it *"You, good ser, are caught up in something, eh?"* he pauses and realizes everyone is looking at him, *"And this would be it, no?"* he asks with a wry grin *"I've been tasked to assist you, did I hear you will be going on up to investigate the tower in the morn? good, I could use a good nights rest, is there any beer left?"*

*Spoiler*
Show


Bul
*HP's:* 30/30
*AC:* 19
*Class DC:* 18
*Speed:* 25ft
*Fort:* +7
*Ref:* +5
*Will:*+10
*Perception:* +8
*Feats:* Medic Dedication, Healing Hands, Diehard, Shield Block, Orc Ferocity, Battle Medicine, Group Coercion. 
*Effects:* Darkvision, 
*Spells:*
1st level - 3/3Healing Font - 2/2

----------


## Farmerbink

> *"So I would imagine I should be ready to investigate the ruins by the time the bell strikes nine, if you think that is enough time to peruse to Mayor's collection?"*


Gadricht shrugs.  "Certainly seems like enough time to know for sure if it's enough time," he murmurs with a wry grin.  "You never heard of casing a hit?  Don't know what we don't know 'till we go look.  Either way, I'd rather do that than watch you tighten armor straps and whatnot."

----------


## Zero Prime

*Arioch Mal'chazeen, Champion of Ragathiel*
*AC:* 20 *| HP:* 34 *| Current:* 34 *| Hero Points:* 1
*Fortitude:* +9 *| Reflex:* +4 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Focus Points:* 1 *| Current:* 1 
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Arioch shook his horned head, a wry smile curving his thin, reddish lips.  *"A man who has received a leave from Lord Ulthun to attend personal affairs is, undoubtedly difficult to find."*  His friendship with Bul was something of a wonder, it started, oddly enough like many a joke ... a demon blood and an orc walk into a bar ... and yet, somehow, despite the fact that they couldn't be more different, there was an undeniable bond between the two men.  *"And since I doubt you have been assigned to find me to assist as executor of my mother's estate, your presence in Otari lends credence to Wrin's dire portents."*  He clapped the broad man on the shoulders, *"So on the morrow we inspect the local guard, ensure they are up to the task of defending this town during dark times, then we find these ruins and search for clue of some conspiracy with a centuries past sorcerer, Belcorra."*

He turned, looking at the other's, *"Yinsyamera, with whom my mother was acquainted, runs a local tavern, and has several rooms for rent, so lodging and ale are available if we wish to plan our expedition."*

----------


## TheYell

You rise at daybreak to a rough thumping and knocking on the bedroom door.  You slide out of your bunks and shuffle down to the common room, which is empty.  It seems the other tenants are avoiding you all.  A silent maid brings you sturdy cups of hot porridge, and mugs of strong black tea.

Yinyasmera stands in the doorway, looking at all of you with eyebrows arched.  Have you spoken to Wrin? And have you anything to tell me?  At your shaking heads, she smiles.  Then remain as my guests free of charge.  I dont suppose I have to warn you about illegal behavior in the hotel.  If I did, Id remind you there was a fee for that.  She grins.  If youre going to the police barracks, they never close.  The rest of the town rises later and should be open by midmorning.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Arioch Mal'chazeen, Champion of Ragathiel*
*AC:* 20 *| HP:* 34 *| Current:* 34 *| Hero Points:* 1
*Fortitude:* +9 *| Reflex:* +4 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Focus Points:* 1 *| Current:* 1 
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Arioch started his day as he did most of his life, waking before dawn, washing his face in the basin, and watching the sunrise.  He knew that the dawn was a time of significant importance to Sarenrae, yet, he felt a kinship with it, of beginnings, and renewals, there was a solemnity to the moment, and a solitude that calmed his mind.  He then began his devotions, beginning with a brief prayer to Iomedae, the Inheritor, then to his own patron, the General of Iomedae's host, Ragathiel, the five-winged Empyreal Lord, born of shadow and flame, who aspired to the heavens.  He bowed his head, intoning his prayer solemnly, giving remembrance to the trials his lord had endured to prove himself worthy of the celestial realms.  He ended his obediances by stripping himself of arms and armor, washing his head, shoulders and chest with cold water, drawn from the Osprey River, washing away impurities, doubts, and wickedness.  He then inspected his blade, his shield, and his armor, ensuring it was free of rust, burrs, or damage, oiling the leather, polishing the steel, preparing for the day ahead.

His morning ritual done, he pulled from his pack a writing kit, making notation, which he intended to provide Yinyasmera, to accordance to their agreement at the party.  He entered the Crook's Nook as his companions were coming down for their morning meal, porridge and a strong, black tea.  He ate quickly, partaking of seconds if offered by their host.  _A man must have strength for the day's challenges_, a lesson taught by his commanders as a youth at Lastwall, and another truth, taught to him by the peasantry, oft times braver than knights.  _A man never knows when he may next eat, so eat your fill while you can._  He aided in clearing plates and bowls, whispering his thanks to their hostess, before pressing into her hand the note he had completed previously.

*Spoiler: Contents of the Note*
Show

Y,

Spoke with our Hostess, visions of webs and intrigue.  Lights witnessed at Belcorra's ruins, investigations to begin.  Information regarding artifacts removed from Gauntlight or pertaining to Roseguard will help.  Standard rates would apply, discretion required.

Regards,

~ A.


He then turned to his companions, *"As I mentioned last night, I shall be performing an inspection at the Garrison, to ensure that the Otari guardsmen are prepared to perform their duties with both honor and conviction.  If any wish to attend, I would welcome their company, unless you wish to seek audience with Menhemes before our departure."*



*Spoiler: Out of Character Actions*
Show

Arioch intends to journey to the smithy, to rouse Carman Rajani, and journey to the Garrison.  If possible will try to engage Rajani in small talk, and get his take on the town, Longsaddle, Menhemes, and Yinyasmera.

----------


## Triskavanski

*Giest*
*AC:* 17 *| HP:* 22 *| Current:* 22 *| Hero Points:* 1
*Fortitude:* +6 *| Reflex:* +6 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.
*Focus Points:*  2 | *Current*  2




Had her own little way with the food provided, trying to get any sugar or sweets she could into the tea or porridge. She looks at Yinsamara, tilting her head as she watches the person with some intent for a moment, till she remembered that it was late in the night when the party went to the inn that they had met. "Doing illegal things is against the law! Everyone should avoid that..I wouldn't survive one night in the big house! I'd be two lamb shanks shy of a full roast." nodding, looking to Arioch. "Yeah we're gonna go talk to the mayor and see the museum! Learn about what he knows he wants us to know about what we don't know, you know?"

----------


## TheYell

Yinyasmera laughs.  "Indeed, little one, by all means hew to the straight and narrow path!  The mayor is the custodian of such trinkets of the older days as we have in Otari.  You may tell him Yinyasmera said to wake up, if that helps you get an early admittance to his family home.  I think it shall."

She frowns.  "Carman Rajani told me you meant him to go with you to inspect the Guard.  Please make sure they let him back out.  Captain Longsaddle is a man of prejudice and ill-temper, I'm afraid."

----------


## BelGareth

Bul smiled as his friend recognized him. He listened to the description of events they were getting entangled up within, and nodded "Then I will assist you with all my might, let us vanquish this foe together!" he exclaimed, "I'll be at the inn, partaking of some local ale, I hear it's got an excellent taste!" he says with a smile, his tusks pointing out from his mouth as he does so. 

Headed to the inn, he partook of some ale, but not too much, and he as jovial to anyone who cared to talk to him, but was always aware of the sideways glance, such was the life of an orc. 

Upon awakening, he knelt down on his knees in prayer to his liege, which unsurprisingly to most is the same as his companions, but in a very different manner, his was a display of dedication, staying in his prayer for an hour, which surely would have hurt. He stands up, with a small amount of sweat, but otherwise happy, he nods to the rest of the group and heads downstairs. One thing was certain, while he held to the same liege as his companion, he was not nearly as stuffy about it. 

Upon hearing his friends errands he speaks up *"I will join you! it's been a long time since we were out on an a mission together!"* 

*Spoiler*
Show


Bul
*HP's:* 30/30
*AC:* 19
*Class DC:* 18
*Speed:* 25ft
*Fort:* +7
*Ref:* +5
*Will:*+10
*Perception:* +8
*Feats:* Medic Dedication, Healing Hands, Diehard, Shield Block, Orc Ferocity, Battle Medicine, Group Coercion. 
*Effects:* Darkvision, 
*Spells:*
1st level - 3/3Healing Font - 2/2

----------


## Farmerbink

Gadricht rises with a start at the sudden pounding.  "Gods alive! We're under attack!" he barks, before realizing with a snort that it's only their hostess.  

He accepts his porridge and coffee wordlessly, not trusting himself to anything one might describe as pleasantries until his mug is at least half empty.  When the maid returns to refill it, he sighs deeply.  "Bless you, lass.  Not _me,_ but someone.  I dunno.  Thanks."  He returns his face to the bitter drink with gusto, treating it much like you would expect a Dwarf to handle a particularly rich ale.

"Allow me to assure you, miss, that I'll keep all of my illegal doings well outside an establishment that's prepared to provide me with such wondrous brew."  He raises his mug in apparently genuine appreciation before taking another long drink of his still-steaming second mug.  "Aye, I'll give 'em that message," he adds with a smirk.  "Won't be going too near the the guard, myself, if I can help it."

----------


## Nightraiderx

*Aoden*
*AC:* 19 *| HP:* 30 *| Current:* 30 *| Hero Points:* N/A
*Fortitude:* +9 *| Reflex:* +6 *| Will:* +6 *| Perception:* +4
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.
*Focus Points:*  1 | *Current*  1





Aeoden would be eating fried eggs and ham next to Giest when Yinyasmera comes in.
reacting to Giest patting her on the head regarding the law. 

"Do not fear Yinyasmera, I will make sure that this lot will keep within the confines of law while
I am here. I've already studied all of the local laws before arriving here as well, so ignorance is not an excuse."

"Better keep to your word Gadricht." he warns him, "I'm not bailing you out if you fall to your impulses."

----------


## TheYell

The mansion of the Mayor is a triple-winged three-story affair in the classy part of town.  It is dead quiet as you ring the bell.  After about ten minutes an angry butler opens the door a crack.

What? Go away or Ill have you arrested for disturbing the peace! Imagine waking folks in the  middle of the night! Do you know who lives here?

----------


## TheYell

Carman Rajani meets you nervously down the block from the barracks building.  Ah Good Morning!  I hoped youd come this way. Ready for our visit?

Captain Longsaddle greets you inside the gate with a sharp glance at Carman, but says nothing to him.  Good morning! Companee, Ten Shut!  Mark time march! Right, face!  Right, face! About, face! Companee, Halt! Present, arms!

Three dozen armored fighters in three even rows, guided by sergeants with spears, carry out the commands silently with shining precision.  They halt with a jerk, weapons held in front them.

Go on, what do you think?  Trained them myself! the Captain beams.


*Spoiler: Impressions of Lastwall Veterans*
Show

Ill Fed and poorly rested, obviously up all night and morning preparing for inspection
Noncoms are separated from the body of the force, not leading from within, 
Not wearing any religious symbols
React by rote to orders without enthusiasm, no initiative permitted or tolerated
Too much spit and polish in their armor and weapons, no runes!
Not organized into fighting teams, actually grouped by height into even rows
Weapons selection too limited and hung on the body at parade angles, not combat oriented
Put that or other observations in your own language please

----------


## Triskavanski

> The mansion of the Mayor is a triple-winged three-story affair in the classy part of town.  It is dead quiet as you ring the bell.  After about ten minutes an angry butler opens the door a crack.
> 
> What? Go away or Ill have you arrested for disturbing the peace! Imagine waking folks in the  middle of the night! Do you know who lives here?



*Giest*
*AC:* 17 *| HP:* 22 *| Current:* 22 *| Hero Points:* 1
*Fortitude:* +6 *| Reflex:* +6 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.
*Focus Points:*  2 | *Current*  2




Giest blinks, and then looks towards the morning sun squinting and the back to the butler. Then points to the sun with one of her stuffed arms from the back of her mount companion. "Suns up. You need a clock. Or to learn how to read one. Aaaaanycase, we came as soon as we heard about the little.. issue. Terrible thing it is, so we're here to learn more so we can fix it before.. Well you know."

----------


## TheYell

The butler bites his lower lip, looks you all up and down, and opens the door wide.  "Please come in.  Wait here if you will, the Master and Mistress will be down shortly."

----------


## Farmerbink

Gadricht ignores Aeoden, except enough to direct an irritated grimace his way.  "Thought _I_ woke up grumpy," he grumbles, before taking his coffee to a different table, to enjoy it in solitude.  

He slinks along dutifully as most of the troupe marches to the mayor's residence.  Blinking in surprise, the Dwarf glances down at the poppet as the little bunny gestures in line with his own thoughts.  Almost more surprised that the butler summarily ushers them into a waiting room, he blinks in surprise again.  "These people are making me look like a morning person," he gapes in wonderment.  

As soon as the butler leaves, Gadricht begins exploring their surroundings.  Not content to trust his eyes exclusively, he gingerly brushes a lightly gloved hand over most of the easily accessible nooks behind shelves or under the ridges of tables and chairs.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Mechanically, I imagine search is in order.  Do you want us to roll the private checks associated, or you?  Perception is at +5.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Arioch Mal'chazeen, Champion of Ragathiel*
*AC:* 20 *| HP:* 34 *| Current:* 34 *| Hero Points:* 1
*Fortitude:* +9 *| Reflex:* +4 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Focus Points:* 1 *| Current:* 1 
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.

Arioch walked up and down the rows, stopping at some, inspecting their arms and armor, running a finger along bindings or buckles, checking sheaths, before turning to the officers, each responsible for a dozen men.  *"Allow me to commend you on your preparations, you have successfully ensured your men are prepared for a military display on the parade grounds."*  He turned to Longsaddle and nodded out of deference for his role and position within Otari, *"However, that is not what, my companion, Bul, or I are here to inspect."*  He walked over to Carmen Rajani, *"Master Rajani will assist each unit's sergeants in ensuring that your arms and armor are battle ready.  Last evening, on speaking with Mistress Wren, we discovered that the ruins of Gauntlight have become active once again, and it is our intention to investigate the ruins, much like the founders of this very town did, so very long ago.  In so doing, it is my belief that we will displace creatures, or inhabitants of said ruins, and, not knowing their intentions, must prepare for the defense of Otari."*  He cast a glance at Longsaddle, *"And while you appear co-ordinated and well trained, I have witnessed seasoned knights break ranks while fighting the restless dead."*  He paused, reviewing the enlisted men, *"You are going to be the last line of defense that Otari has, in the event that we fail in our task, you will be risking your lives for your mothers, fathers, for your spouses, your children, and all that you have known."*

He walked to Longsaddle, *"Why are there no runes on their weapons, elixirs on their hip?  If the Mayor does not budget for such, why are the guilds operating within Otari not contributing to the towns defense?  We are not speaking about pick pockets and cut purses, we are speaking of the defense of the town.  If you believe evil ever lies sleeping, you are misinformed.  Organize your men, not by their skill on the parade grounds, but by their skill in the training yards, pair veterans with recruits, ensure your sergeants lead from the front, and do the same yourself.  Dark times may be coming, and your guardsmen are ill-equipped to face it."*

He turned to the guardsmen once again, *"What you've achieved is admirable, and when I return I look forward to see how much further you will have come.  The men and women to your left and right are your brothers and sisters, trust in their strength, their determination, and you together you will build a better, brighter future for Otari."*  He smiled, not wanted to break the enlisted guards morale, *"Now you've worked your asses off all night, skipped bunk time, and missed breakfast, so hit the mess hall, fill your bellies.  Your sergeants will drill you hard today, but I'm sure Longsaddle will repay your effort with some whiskey rations when you break for the eve."*

----------


## TheYell

The Guard mutters to itself in astonishment, the name of Gauntlight clearly more fearful than that of Captain Longsaddle. 

 Their commanding officer draws himself up with a harrumph. "Well that is to say, the sponsoring lumber companies don't insist...they just want a show of force now and then when the muckrackers start union trouble...I mean... the undead? The Gauntlight again? err...what do you think, Padre?" He turns to Bul.

----------


## TheYell

The other adventurers take on poses of indifference or dismay to see Gadricht expertly going over the salon.  He seems to find nothing, at least, the dwarf rogue gives no indication that he has found anything.

Appearances can be misleading, however.   *Spoiler: Gadricht's Search*
Show

Gadricht notes plenty of smudges on the polished tantalus on the sideboard, and the whiskey apparently has been diluted with water.


Suddenly, from beneath the sideboard, the rogue's hands freeze, then dart into corner, withdrawing...a stuffed griffon doll!

Voices roil the hallway beyond.  A loud male voice, you recognize as the Mayor's drawling burr, says, "But they *can't* know! We haven't told anybody outside the House!"

A female voice, somewhat shrill yet refined, cuts in.  "Who cares HOW they know, they KNOW! Let them help!"

The pair, the Mayor and a richly jeweled woman in a silk quilted dressing gown, stop inside the door, smiling at you as if they hadn't just been arguing.  The Lady of the House reacts first.  "Griffonsaur! Wherever did you get that?"  She darts forwards for the doll.

"How'd you find my daughter's doll?  The children aren't allowed in the salon," stammers the Mayor.

----------


## Farmerbink

"Never tell everything you know," the Cad quips, offering the doll without resistance.  "I'll say your kids apparently don't like to follow that rule, though," he adds with (what he hopes is) a friendly smirk. 

"You're talkin' about that Gauntlight thing, yeah?  We've heard.  Ahhh... I think the most honest answer is that _our shared friend_ seems quite concerned.  In point of fact, that's why we're here.  Seems you've got a collection that might have shared magical ties?  Sounds to me like we're doing each other a favor if you let my friend with buttons for eyes take a gander and make sure you and yours aren't at risk directly.  Magic is weird stuff.  Hate to see you get hurt over a bauble."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Note to self: don't forget to use the findings!

----------


## Triskavanski

*Giest*
*AC:* 17 *| HP:* 22 *| Current:* 22 *| Hero Points:* 1
*Fortitude:* +6 *| Reflex:* +6 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.
*Focus Points:*  2 | *Current*  2




"Well, I am a toy after all..." says the little animated bunny doll. She folds her arms and nods some, looking over the other toy, then up to the mayor. "We wanna make sure that any little problems go away, before you know..._the thing_ happens." Giest had found that sometimes being vague was the best way to move forward with thing to let others think you know more than you know. Basic fortune telling one-o-one, let the customer come to their own conclusions.

----------


## TheYell

Mayor Menhemes pales and frowns.  He steps forward swiftly to the sideboard and grabs the square bottle of whiskey.  "Full enough," he mutters, and pours himself two fingers and adds a spritz of soda.

"Early enough, ain't it?"  snaps his wife.

The mayor sighs and sets the drink on the sideboard untouched.  "I _hope_ we're totally confused. My oldest daughter Dorianna is having a recurring nightmare. She wakes before dawn every day having wet her bed.  She refuses to discuss these dreams with us.  

What that's got to do with an abandoned ruin in the fens, I can't imagine.  There's nothing in there but gremlins, everybody knows that.  It caved in centuries ago."

He stops pacing to stare at you.  "If you're playing games with my Family based on some Tarot readings by that flamboyant seeress, by heaven I'll--"

"Pompous featherbrained oaf!" snaps his wife.  "Mocking what is beyond your comprehension.  Threatening guests who came to help you.  If they were sent by the rituals, so much the better!

"I am Julia Menhemes, by the way," she says to you with a smile.  "If Wrin thinks you need to see the relics, of course you shall.  I'd appreciate it if you'd look in on Dorianna while you're here."

"I'm still Mayor of this town," growls Oseph Menhemes.

"And as you like to say, that all ends where your wife has her household!  WILL you let me run this household?"

"I think we'd better discuss this in private--"

"There's nothing to discuss! Except my little girl's health!"

----------


## Farmerbink

Gadricht follows the mayor and his wife with keen eyes and an impassive expression.  "Aye, we seek you and yours no harm, master Menhemes.  To be quite frank, it's more lucrative helping the right people than acting on ill intentions."  He shrugs, fully aware of the oddness of such a remark.

"Rather make a killing helping people and retire the hero than wind up in prison for robbing the wrong house.  No contest."  He snorts in self-deprecating amusement.  "Ma'am, you mind showing Giest here these relics?"

----------


## TheYell

Carman Rajani interrupts your huddle.  "I could easily put a rune for every man here within three days.  The selection I take it would be made by a superior officer?  I can start at once if you like.  Whom shall receive my bill?"

----------


## TheYell

Oseph forces himself to calm and says "I will go see that Dorianna can receive guests.  Please show the others to the museum, Julia."

Julia leads you to the east wing of the manor, which is a red satin-clad room full of cases lined with red satin and filled with memorabilia.

"I'm not sure what you're looking for," she says.  "This case holds gear of the wizard, Zarmavdian.  This one has the cleric of Erastil, Asephena Menhemes, and this one the trappings of Vol Rajani.  It's odd that you come now.  Or maybe it isn't odd; anyhow, we rarely have all the relics in one room of the museum, they belong to all sorts of people in town."

"There are no relics of the rogue, Otari Ilvashti; he perished in the collapse of the Gauntlight 500 years ago.  With his death, the Roseguard renounced adventuring and settled in what is now the town named after their friend: Otari."

----------


## Triskavanski

*Giest*
*AC:* 17 *| HP:* 22 *| Current:* 22 *| Hero Points:* 1
*Fortitude:* +6 *| Reflex:* +6 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.
*Focus Points:*  2 | *Current*  2




As they got a little bit of at tour, the little poppet narrowed her button eyes focusing on the different artifacts. As she hears of the rogue, she says  "Oh.." she's read enough books. Don't find the body, don't assume death.. Then she paused and hummed.. Five hundred years ago? Well humans would be dead by now, usually. But there was always other issues, other things out there that could cause some problems. Especially if he was something like an elf or gnome.

----------


## Nightraiderx

Aoden looks at the rag tag group of soldiers, opens but shuts his mouth after thinking to himself.
No, it's not the time. As he followed and instead decided to observe a bit more before reacting.

"Gadricht, she's not the only one who can observe magical items." Aoden focuses his sight also going over
the relics himself.

----------


## BelGareth

Bul was still hung over from last night, and groaned as his stalwart companion ripped the town guard a new one, shaking his head gently so as not to offend the spirits he imbibed last night he smiled wryly "Oh you glorious bastard, you've got a thing or two to learn about leading, and how to treat leaders in front of their men" he muttered to himself. 

Having been directly asked a question, he suddenly pays attention, and see's a lot of the same things Arioch saw *"Aye, my companion here is not wrong, but I see you are a product of your environment, no shame in that, but Ser Arioch here is correct, you lot will need to start training for actual combat, we don't know whats up there, and as he said, spillage is possible. And well, whats a guard worth if they can't fight, maybe we can show you a few basics before we leave?"* he says, mostly asking Arioch *"that way you can practice while we're gone."*

Turning to Carmen he smiles again, somewhat forced *"Well, if it is not within your budget, best to acquire one first I think, it's not in our funds to retrofit this troop."* he pinches his nose as a headache suddenly springs forth.

*Spoiler*
Show


Bul
*HP's:* 30/30
*AC:* 19
*Class DC:* 18
*Speed:* 25ft
*Fort:* +7
*Ref:* +5
*Will:*+10
*Perception:* +8
*Feats:* Medic Dedication, Healing Hands, Diehard, Shield Block, Orc Ferocity, Battle Medicine, Group Coercion. 
*Effects:* Darkvision, 
*Spells:*
1st level - 3/3Healing Font - 2/2

----------


## TheYell

Among the items in the case belonging to Vol Rajani you detect a magical presence in the longsword.  Among the items belonging to Aesephna Menhemes, a silver stag brooch is definitely magical.   Among the items belonging to the wizard Zarmavdian, the spellbook unsurprisingly resonates magically.

The longsword and the spellbook burn with some arcane power, and there is divine magic in the brooch.  What is surprising is that all three burn intensely with psychic magical power as well, to the same degree.

----------


## TheYell

"Hmpph." Captain Longsaddle digs into the cobblestones with an armored toe, snaps erect.  "Right.  Carman, put a striking rune on each man's sword.  I'll pay.  As to what else needs doing, we can talk  while they breakfast.  I, uh, only want to have the best possible force, y'see.  Elixirs? I suppose we'll get them in town.

"As to what's in the Gauntlight, we've only known about Gremlins and such pests. Never seemed worth studying, though, if you feel differently...well...I'll post a squad as scouts if you want to pick them out."

----------

